# Heavenly tripping the electric



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

As above. A couple of days ago my wife was filling the Heavenly and splashed a bit of water on top. Since then, it trips our electric when turned on. We've left it next to a radiator for 2 days in case it is damp inside, but to no effect. Not got much confidence to take it apart. Any ideas?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

CFo said:


> As above. A couple of days ago my wife was filling the Heavenly and splashed a bit of water on top. Since then, it trips our electric when turned on. We've left it next to a radiator for 2 days in case it is damp inside, but to no effect. Not got much confidence to take it apart. Any ideas?


 There is water / moisture shorting electrics to the boiler / body of the machine. You really need to open the case (UNPLUGGED) find where water has penetrated, soak up any large amounts then use a hair dryer to thoroughly dry it out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CFo said:


> As above. A couple of days ago my wife was filling the Heavenly and splashed a bit of water on top. Since then, it trips our electric when turned on. We've left it next to a radiator for 2 days in case it is damp inside, but to no effect. Not got much confidence to take it apart. Any ideas?


 It could also be coincidence, unless there was a large amount of water splashed onto it, it should have dried after 2 days? The water could have damaged something, or perhaps there is something else going on entirely?

As @El carajillo has said, you need to remove the case, you have to do that annually to check your machine anyway....so it should be no biggie. If you have never removed the case and don't feel confident to do so, then sending it in for repair/maintenance is your only option. After that the machine should really be sent in for maintenance annually/every 2 years, problems are much easier and cheaper to deal with when caught early. Owning espresso machines are not really like other kitchen appliances, their very nature means maintenance is required on a regular basis.

P.S. taking the case off is a trivial task (getting the heavenly case back on can be a PITA). If they still use the same internal plastic water bottle set up....you need to remove the top and some electrical connectors to get that out and wash it every 2 weeks anyway. If you don't they go brown and horrible inside. I once owned a Heavenly


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks *El carajillo and DavecUK*. I had a full service a couple of years ago (including pump and pressure valve change) and it is in very light use (3 or 4 espressos a day). I have the top off now, no sign of dampness or water. Have given it the hairdryer treatment, but it's still tripping on turning it on. By the way the plastic tank is perfectly clean, maybe as I only use spring water.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is still possible the moisture has entered an electrical component and is still damp. It may also have damaged a component.

Had the machine run dry before it was being filled up ie had it cut off ?. Look carefully inside at all electrical connections and look for darkened / discoloured or burnt connections.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

No, hadn't run dry. No sign of darkened connections. I'm going to get an expert in, I think


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

My man came. It is the element gone. (Looks like the water spillage was a coincidence)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

CFo said:


> My man came. It is the element gone. (Looks like the water spillage was a coincidence)


 Always good when members report back on exactly what the problem was.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

No problem. Always good to get friendly advice so promptly on here, thank you both.


----------

